
Chevron executive is secretly pushing anti-electric car effort in Arizona - trymas
https://eu.azcentral.com/story/money/business/energy/2019/05/28/chevron-exec-enlists-arizona-retirees-effort-against-electric-cars/3700955002/
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20042421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20042421)

